# Why not in the UK



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I spotted this article in todays copy of the Euro Weekly it shows what is possible if councils had a business brain


HAPPY CAMPERS

"Heurcal-overa council has designated a special area to house an anticipated invasion of motorised campers over the easter holiday period.
The council predicts that the 5000 euro investment in the project will reap rewards for local traders, and bring a much needed boost to a stagnent economy.
Visitors will be able to hook up to individual power and water supplies , whilst benches and tables have been installed in the fenced park . Display panels directing sightseers to local monuments and attractions will also be put up . 
Last easter more than 50 motorhomes and caravans made their temporary homes in the town , and the dept. of tourism hopes that the invite extended to them to return will be reciprocated . 
Almost a quarter of a million motorised campers visit Spain from abroad each year , and the region as a whole wants to attract a higher proportion than it already receives . 
The campers are viewed as middle class relatively high earners , and a lucrative source of revenue , whilst having a responsible attitude towards the environment . "


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

at last the message is getting through over there - and of course they don't get as much money from the thousands of property developments which have stopped or gone bust!

We hope that some more local authorities over here see the opportunities to be had rather than just focussing on putting barriers up to keep out "travellers" :x


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I think the last sentence says it all for the UK, many local authorities take the opposite view, and will not even provide a couple of suitable parking places. What a great forward looking council. I think Hawick in the borders have tried something similar.

Good luck to them.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That of course, is exactly why there are the provisions in France, Germany and Spain, but sadly the development of such facilities in the UK seems to have not made much progress....

there are some spaces available and I am sure the economics of it will benefit the local community, but Councils are often swayed by those who may not benefit such as local site owners who worry that they may lose trade (falsely IMO), or residents concerned that such facilities will be taken over by groups of less desirable people who will not contribute financially and may cost many thousands to clear up afterwards.....

Local discussions at present seem to be closing off areas in the UK to MH, whether that will be reversed can only become clear as time passes - will Scarborough regret alienating part of the community? Will Wells-next-the Sea find that their visitor numbers and returns drop? I am sure that other MHF subscribers could add more to that list without too much effort (sadly).

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Perhaps a copy of this ought to be sent to a few local councils in the UK who regard motorhomes as an annoyance,erect height barriers and impose the no overnighting in vehicles rules.

Far from being ''freeloaders''I agree that the last sentence says it all......

''The campers are viewed as middle class relatively high earners , and a lucrative source of revenue , whilst having a responsible attitude towards the environment'' .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Somebody reported yesterday that the Quarry at Helwith Bridge is to have a height barrier installed by the new owners.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

This sounds great.
I know Huercal Overa but I don´t know what draws so many people there over Easter.
Is this site also available as a kind of unofficial aire during the rest of the year?
Do you have GPS for it?
Thanks


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Penquin said:


> but Councils are often swayed by those who may not benefit such as local site owners who worry that they may lose trade (falsely IMO),


The sort of people who prefer an 'aire' style arrangement over a CC style full blown site wont even consider the latter and go elsewhere short-changing local businesses.

Last weekend I rang ahead and asked the landlord of the only pub in the immediate area if we could stay in his car park in excahnge for us dining and drinking there. He said "no" explaining that he had rooms to let...

...the only flaw being that I didnt want to rent a room! We went to a CL just that bit too far to walk back for a meal, bought a cooked chicken and sald from the supermarket and stayed in (we saved ourselves a good £25/30 too I reckon.

Cest la Vie


----------

